# How can I clean my wooden pestle?



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi friends,
I just bought a marble mortar with a wooden pestle in Liguria, and I used them to make a garlic sauce.
Now the mortar is ok, while the pestle smells of garlic like hell! 
Anyone knows how to get rid of this? I think I'll start bathing it in some soap.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2011)

I would try lemon juice, fresh air, sunshine.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 14, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would try lemon juice, fresh air, sunshine.



I just squeezed a lemon in a bowl of hot water, then "inserted" the head of the pestle in the squeezed lemon and put the pestle/lemon assembly in the water.
Waiting for the outcome, thank you Aunt Bea


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2011)

I would just rub the cut lemon on it and let it dry.

In the future don't use a lemon just for this.  Wait until you are using a lemon for some other reason and rub it on before you throw it out.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, actually I used a leftover lemon I found in my fridge. I'm very wise on this matters: I don't like to waste anything, like my old blessed grandmas!!!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 14, 2011)

Soak in a paste of baking (bicarbonate) soda powder and water.
Then let paste dry on pestle and bush off.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 14, 2011)

mild vinegar and water works too.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone, now I can use my pestle for quite anything!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 14, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Yes, actually I used a leftover lemon I found in my fridge. I'm very wise on this matters: I don't like to waste anything, like my old blessed grandmas!!!


 
I have half a lemon with no zest in my refrigerator right now.
I may need to purchase a wooden pestle so it doesn't go to waste


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I have half a lemon with no zest in my refrigerator right now.
> I may need to purchase a wooden pestle so it doesn't go to waste





Ok, after the lemon treatment, I went for the baking soda powder. Time to wash it, let's hope it worked!


----------



## againuntodust (Nov 14, 2011)

Rubbing your hands and fingers on stainless steel (like the sink faucet) removes the garlic smell, so maybe you can try rubbing the pestle on stainless steel.  The other methods involving a rub of vinegar, lemons, and baking soda aren't going to remove garlic from wood.  You'll probably need to just wash it a few times, or try a soak of oxyclean.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 14, 2011)

what about dishwasher?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a barbarian, I've no dishwasher...
Nothing worked, this pestle id definitely possessed by evil garlic demons! OK, I'm buying another one, then I'll use one for garlic sauces and the other for non garlic sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2011)

I was wondering if, when the pestle is new, a coating of oil might seal the surface and prevent it from picking up the smell?


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 15, 2011)

*Rundown on mortars and pestles*

Mortar & Pestle

I use the #25049


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 15, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Mortar & Pestle
> 
> I use the #25049



This is BEAUTIFUL!
«Fully vitrified porcelain mortar & pestle head»!!!

Thanks justplainbill 

And thanks Aunt Bea for your "coating" advice, but I think I will go with this "vitrified porcelain" solution. It sounds good.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 15, 2011)

Good luck.  The size #6 has a generous 1 litre working capacity.
We just made some avocado salsa with ours this morning.


----------

